# Bunch a baby natts!



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

2 week old natt frys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats alot
did u count everyone yet to see how many you have


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

aaw, cute, how many you got.. looks like 1,000 plus


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome wish mine would start to mate


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is an awesome sight!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woooooww thats cool


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome picture


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

wow,thats alot of piranhas.to bad you don't have a tank big enough to house all of them for life.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

sweet pics


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

wow, no other word, just...... wow!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Way to go baby!

You got an estimated count on them at all?

Pac


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Give you credit HOLLYWOOD for still breeding them.















Personally I wouldn't want to see another red belly egg in my life.







It's was an awesome site to see though. I don't miss the feedings, water changes, or hunched over counting out 500 for a pet store.







Nothing like seeing a tank full of 1000 little piranhas.
You're getting so good at this it's scary. You tanks are spotless and every fry is feed. 
Best of luck on your continued success.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

wow thats awesome. what do you do with them all? just sell them?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

it looks kinda like the milkyway.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow nice thats a sh*t load


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that's like, a million reds


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

thats tight!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nice feeders!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

send them all to me!! I have room! : P


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats an awesome sight :nod: 
To create an environment thats so spot on it encourages breeding is the dogs b*&@ox mate


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Skills to pay the bills


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

cool pics


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

hey hollywood u wanna gimem some of those when i come down for the caribe







puh puh puh please


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great pics Hollywwod!!!!!!

Have you ever consider in being a member of the PIranha Breeding Team?????


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

that is a lot of piranha


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats freaking awesome, how many are expected to survive?


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

great pic,







any plans to sell them??


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah I second that! Will you sell any?


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

one word............... DAMN! lol


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

f*cking awesome.... i want some


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats !


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

that is sooo cool

damn!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

sweet


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow







Congrats!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

congrats n props to you ....what a gift from up above ahaha...enjoy them.those are really cool shots....picture of the month or What ahaha...peace


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Now lets get those Terns to mate


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Same ones a month later


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice work


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's awesome


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

kewl!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 oh bugger it...1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 bloody things won't keep still.

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13...























Rich


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

OMG!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Thats a lot of little guys, what do you plan on doing them? Taking them to a LFS or selling them yourself. Do lots get killed off eventually? Munching each other?

Makes you want to have a go yourself!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Its how I support my hobby.
Losses are always inevitable however with proper feeding schedules and water changes this can be cut drastically to a very minimum.



Mellor44 said:


> Thats a lot of little guys, what do you plan on doing them? Taking them to a LFS or selling them yourself. Do lots get killed off eventually? Munching each other?
> 
> Makes you want to have a go yourself!
> [snapback]826277[/snapback]​


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## sickz (Dec 25, 2004)

so..many


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

can i just have one when it gets big enough?????


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

WOW thats a cool looking Pic ...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great pics.








I hope many will stay alive.


----------

